# Anyone ever seen one of these? 36x72 Southbend



## invisabledog (Jan 1, 2015)

Bought this a few months ago and started to dissasemble it to bring it home, today.  Can't find much info on it.


----------



## Andre (Jan 1, 2015)

I believe they were made for automotive shops, to fix or true axles with tires still mounted. If they were designed for work as large as the swing there would be more travel in the cross slide and be all around more beefy with slower speeds.


----------



## invisabledog (Jan 1, 2015)

I did find out that this one came out of Piper Aircraft in Lock Haven,PA.  Not sure what they used it for.  There are some custom made form tools.  May have been used to make prop spinners.


----------



## OlCatBob (Jan 1, 2015)

Hey Dog;

I noticed on your list of machinery that you have a Rockford lathe; I have one as well. Mine is a 14 x 36, with a Lima motor conversion. what is yours, and do you have any pics to share.

Bob


----------



## 4GSR (Jan 1, 2015)

There's a old SBL catalog posted on Steve Wells website showing a dual wheel setup off an old truck mounted in one of these lathes.  They were boring out the brake drums.

Edit:

http://www.wswells.com/

Edit again:


----------



## invisabledog (Jan 1, 2015)

OlCatBob said:


> Hey Dog;
> 
> I noticed on your list of machinery that you have a Rockford lathe; I have one as well. Mine is a 14 x 36, with a Lima motor conversion. what is yours, and do you have any pics to share.
> 
> Bob



Mine has a lima gear box, not sure what motor it is.


----------



## invisabledog (Jan 1, 2015)

4gsr said:


> There's a old SBL catalog posted on Steve Wells website showing a dual wheel setup off an old truck mounted in one of these lathes.  They were boring out the brake drums.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...



I couldn't find the catalog showing the dual wheels. He has 4 pages of catalogs listed.   The pic you posted won't enlarge for me.


----------



## Andre (Jan 1, 2015)

invisabledog said:


> I couldn't find the catalog showing the dual wheels. He has 4 pages of catalogs listed.   The pic you posted won't enlarge for me.



I might have some stuff on that lathe, when I got my SB it came with literature on lots of different models. I'll post pictures if I find anything )


----------



## awander (Jan 1, 2015)

p.46 in This catalog shows a singe wheel with tire being turned.


----------



## Vladymere (Jan 1, 2015)

I have only seen photos of these lathes.  I believe it is a  standard 16" "O" series lathe with spacers under the headstock compound and tailstock to raise it to 36".

Vlad


----------



## invisabledog (Jan 2, 2015)

Some misc stuff I got with the lathe, but not sure it's part of it.  Anyone recognize anything?


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jan 2, 2015)

first picture

in the second picture and third pictures, the tool rests are for wood working on a lathe.
in the last picture upper left appears to be a bed clamp. the clamp has a vertical hole. 
a collet holder board and rod were inserted into the vertical hole.
the Collet holder board could be placed anywhere desired on the way to keep collets close at hand.


----------



## ricsmall (Jan 2, 2015)

Neat find! First pic is a follow rest I think. Some refer to them as a traveling steady. 

Richard


----------



## Andre (Jan 2, 2015)

Vladymere said:


> I have only seen photos of these lathes.  I believe it is a  standard 16" "O" series lathe with spacers under the headstock compound and tailstock to raise it to 36".
> 
> Vlad




And a countershaft added if it was a retrofit.


----------



## invisabledog (Jan 2, 2015)

ricsmall said:


> Neat find! First pic is a follow rest I think. Some refer to them as a traveling steady.
> 
> Richard



Thought it might be a follow rest.  Not sure how it would mount and the rest of the machine isn't home yet, to figure it out.


----------



## USNFC (Jan 5, 2015)

That bed clamp looks like the one that is the hinge for the gear cover...at least it is on my 9" south bend.  I have never seen a South bend that big (besides in the manuals)....it is a thing of beauty, that's for sure!


----------

